# Do You Have A Budget?



## Leann (Dec 1, 2022)

I have always had a budget, regardless of my income, in the early years on a scrap piece of paper then later in a binder but now on an Excel spreadsheet. Now that I am fully retired, it's even more imperative that I keep one. How about you?


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 1, 2022)

We keep track, (but not excessively so), of expenditures, and generally adhere to the Micawber Principle  -  which isn't difficult since we're not spenders.


----------



## Myquest55 (Dec 1, 2022)

I too use a spreadsheet now and keep careful track of income vs bills plus savings and investments.  
I have never created a proper budget and told my Financial Rep that he could create a budget for me, if he wanted to, but I wouldn't use it.  Somehow I created a system that worked for us and we've managed to retire comfortably after all!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2022)

I don't have a budget per Se.. except I know how much I have to spend... but I don't keep track of it on any kind of spreadsheet.. but check my outgoings every day in online banking... regardless of whether I've spent anything that day or not..

My dd has always kept a Financial spreadsheet on er computer, she can tell  at any given moment what she's spent and what's available to her..


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 1, 2022)

I know what my bills are every month, as far as phone, fitness club. Insurance and tags are planned out and prepared for. For example, I paid my tags on the 17th (expiration date) and then when SS deposit hit, I paid the insurance then. 

So this month has been ok, except I gave in and bought some stuff on Amazon.....ah well, haven't bought anything since last January.....


----------



## C50 (Dec 1, 2022)

No, I've never needed a physical budget, I've always been good at tracking my finances in my head.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 1, 2022)

Do You Have A Budget?​
Yes

Forever

Rigid but realistic


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 1, 2022)

No. I do things in my head. I don't need a lot.


----------



## Blessed (Dec 1, 2022)

I am also one of those that keeps it in my head.  I am not a big spender on extras but I do stock a good pantry and freezer at the best price.  I can't eat a pair of jeans or shoes, they have to wait until they have to be replaced. LOL


----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 1, 2022)

In my current situation, no. I put money aside for rent and bills, and I live frugally. So far so good.


----------



## 1955 (Dec 1, 2022)

No, as long as my checking, savings, investment accounts are increasing I don't care.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 1, 2022)

1955 said:


> No, as long as my checking, savings, investment accounts are increasing I don't care.


Same here,


----------



## Jules (Dec 1, 2022)

Everything is paid for, so no.  We’re not big spenders.  Even saying that, I’m going to start tracking the non-essentials.  Just because I can afford it, it doesn’t mean I should be buying things that I really don’t need.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 2, 2022)

Yes, I have a low income so it is more important than ever to make a budget. I write it out every month by hand and keep it on a clipboard nearby for the month. Then I keep all the past ones together in a loose leaf notebook so I can compare them from time to time. If I want to buy something, I usually put something aside for it in the budget until I can get it.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 2, 2022)

not really,same bills same income month after month.hardly ever splurge i am very frugal.but i will have start spending money on house repairs that i cant do anymore.i think i learned my lesson when i hurt my ribs.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Dec 2, 2022)

Yes, keep my budget on a spreadsheet that is updated daily.  When working it was important to keep track.  My checks were all over the place.  Now with just my pension and SS incoming and little outgoing it's easier.  Old habits are hard to break.  I check all my financial accounts daily though for anything amiss.   Knock on wood, no problems but if there were I would be alerted and do something about it.  Helps to be OCD.


----------



## MickaC (Dec 2, 2022)

Yes, have always used budgets.
When young, married, starting out, was very important…..unnecessary purchases were to be saved for…..always a fund available for emergencies that we put into every month.
To this day, I still budget, not as strictly, but always keep track of ins and outs.
As many of you already know of me……I’m not a big shopper…..and that’s okay with me.


----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 2, 2022)

Jules said:


> Everything is paid for, so no.  We’re not big spenders.  Even saying that, I’m going to start tracking the non-essentials.  Just because I can afford it, it doesn’t mean I should be buying things that I really don’t need.


Good idea. I used to think, "It's only $20 a month," or, "It's only $100." Someone pointed out that it can add up quickly. So true! 

I still buy nonessentials, but not many.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Good idea. I used to think, "It's only $20 a month," or, "It's only $100." Someone pointed out that it can add up quickly. So true!
> 
> I still buy nonessentials, but not many.



I'm mindful  of essential  monthly expenses too,   and try hard to keep the nonessential  stuff to a minimum. 

But  my budget seems to take a hit this time of the year,     with  insurance renewals and  updating policies.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 2, 2022)

ManjaroKDE said:


> Helps to be OCD


Yeah, up at the cabin, expenses can get away from you

Not only kept a budget up there, but kept a log of what used what, how much, and when.
Maintaining generators was a biggie
Oil changes 
Rotating 5 gal gas cans (8 or 10 of them in the hazmat crib)
Keeping plenty of pull cord (paracord) on hand

Things not thought of by the casual observer

Folks seem given to thinking* 'living off the land' *is cheap
Not so

Get hung out without something needful in the middle of winter?
Unforgivable


----------



## Knight (Dec 2, 2022)

1955 said:


> No, as long as my checking, savings, investment accounts are increasing I don't care.


Likewise here


----------



## Chet (Dec 2, 2022)

No budget. Early on, before retirement, I kept track of income and expenditures. Since I was always careful with money, it wasn't hard to make ends meet and that is true after retirement as well. Only at the end of the year will I tally up and so far I'm good.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 2, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> the cabin,
> 
> log


"Cabin"  -  "log"....I get it ...very droll...well done!


----------



## jujube (Dec 2, 2022)

No, I'm pretty good at knowing when to stop spending.  As long as my I stay within my monthly in-come and never touch my principal, I'm doing fine with my out-go.


----------



## iksentrik (Dec 2, 2022)

I check my balance, pay my board and phone at the end/beginning of each month. I make more than I spend without paying too much attention. I live a simple life.


----------



## perplexed (Dec 13, 2022)

I don't ever have more money going out than I have coming in and I do set limits on things I spend money on. I sit down and go over our income and whatever monthly bills and things we need in future so yes I guess I do budget our income .


----------



## Indiana Joe (Dec 13, 2022)

Leann said:


> I have always had a budget, regardless of my income, in the early years on a scrap piece of paper then later in a binder but now on an Excel spreadsheet. Now that I am fully retired, it's even more imperative that I keep one. How about you?


I read that the credit debt of the average family is over nine-thousand dollars.  Budgets are dead and gone.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 13, 2022)

I don't keep a budget but if I did, this seems as good a plan as any.

Two options for keeping a budget that always has money.​ 
Add a zero or move the decimal point.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 13, 2022)

Yep. Don't spend money on anything you can live without.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Friday at 7:47 AM)

Wow Leann! You wrote: _"I have always had a budget, regardless of my income, in the early years on a scrap piece of paper then later in a binder but now on an Excel spreadsheet."  _I could've written that. You followed the same path as I did, starting from when I was 25, except I don't use Excel but use self generated (projections) along with Vertex Family Budget Planner (actual spending) spreadsheets. I can't believe I'll be retired for 25 years as of Feb 1st. Technically I don't need to keep a budget now but I still do because it is an ingrained habit and has actually become a hobby.


----------



## JustBonee (Friday at 8:10 AM)

Retired 20 years ago and  I'm on a budget -  a forced one in my case.  
Especially lately,  I   have to watch rising prices.


----------



## mathjak107 (Friday at 8:36 AM)

We have spending goal posts we try to stay within yearly but never a budget


----------



## Rich29 (Friday at 9:20 AM)

We track our expenditures against a forecast every year. With that information a
forecast/plan (not a true budget) is developed for the next year. For us this is a good way
to understand and prioritize what is important as needs and interests change.


----------



## Myrtle (Friday at 9:26 AM)

Not really a budget but I do keep track of bills and expenditures of any note. I just went through credit card statements and discontinued some subscriptions and things that I don’t really need or want anymore. It’s very easy to let small bills that are charged automatically to a card linger on past their useful time.


----------



## debodun (Friday at 9:31 AM)

In a word - no. I always seem to have enough to meet expenses, regardless.


----------



## Knight (Friday at 10:01 AM)

1955 said:


> No, as long as my checking, savings, investment accounts are increasing I don't care.


Used to early in our marriage, that made it possible to plan for our senior years .  For 27 years now in retirement that is what we are experiencing.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Friday at 10:26 AM)

*I have always had a budget. When I divorced my husband my income was cut in half so it was more important than ever to be on top of things financially.  I also downsized my housing costs by selling the house and buying a condo. 

I feel much safer in a condo and love that I don’t have yard work. My balcony overlooks the courtyard and every week I can see the landscapers working). *


----------



## BC Flash (Friday at 11:09 AM)

I have ALWAYS been frugal (habit from childhood as parents lived through the depression).   They set an example "to live within their means" (ie no buying on "credit" - pay off the whole amount, including a car).

I don't have a budget -  shop @ Thrift Stores,  did home exhanges (ie budget travel), drive a 10 year old "well maintained car", no "gym memberships" for exercise as I have a dog that requires daily walking - 2 hours/day.


----------

